# cnet24's ATL Bermuda Lawn Journal



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Long time member & first time journaler & ready to begin the 2023 season. I find myself constantly tracking down personal photos to better understand the timings of certain applications, scalping, etc from the year prior so I'm now going to begin logging via this journal to keep a personal record. Feel free to follow along, ask questions, or point out things that can be done differently.

With two kids and another on it's way, we are extremely busy. With the limited time available, I mow, trim, & edge and also spray PGR & Insecticides. I contract out pre-emergent, weed control, & mosquito control to a local company that does a great job with their timing of applications as well as high-quality chemical choices. I will be sure to log the quantities and application dates of these as well to keep anyone interested updated.

A big thank you to this forum and all members from over the last 6 years to help me uncover a passion.

*2023 Lawn & Landscape Goals*
-Maintain HOC at or below .500" all season
-Sand level round 2 for my 2-year-old Celebration Bermuda in the backyard
-Begin shaping our 2-year-old foundation landscape plants to desirable shape
-Keep our Okame Cherry free from cherry leaf spot for the majority of the year
-Possible: Drainage installation on the north side facing of home
-Possible: Replace two nuisance crape myrtles at the beginning of my driveway with a more desirable tree
-Possible: PRG backyard overseed in Fall of '23

Property & Equipment overview to come shortly in another post.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

*Property Overview*
We purchased our house in 2016 (originally built in '95) and have made dramatic improvements to our yard and grass type in order to make the house a home over the last 7 years. I have a total of ~7K sq ft of turf, with 5K in our front and side yards (tifway 419/mix, more on that later) and 2K of Celebration in our backyard. Not only did we renovate our backyard two years ago, but we also removed two large Bradford pears in our front yard and replaced the landscape plants in our front landscape beds as well. For the rest of this post, I will show before/after photos of our renovations as well as commentary for each section of the lawn.

*Front Yard*
Our front yard has seen quite a transformation since we moved in. This and our right side yard is around ~4K of turf. It is a mixture of probably 70% tifway 419 from the original sod installation, 20% from a big box store over seeded bermuda variety (a huge mistake I made early in my "lawn" career), and 10% tif tuf from a landscaper who did not listen to my clear instruction to make sure he buy & install tifway 419. So it is a hodge-podge of bermdua, but overall it looks good. I would like to renovate this section and the other side sections of my yard and install celebration someday, but this will do for now.

Here is a picture of our house I took when we moved in. As you can see, it had two overgrown Bradford Pear trees that we have since removed. We replaced one with a Cherry (right) and the large one in the middle was just sodded over. You will also notice that our house sits up on a slight hill, which makes mowing with a greens mower somewhat tough during the late season, but I manage.









Here is a picture of our front yard I have from last July- as you can see removing the trees and reel mowing has made a crazy difference. HOC here was .350", which is where I like to maintain for as long as I can. You can also see our newly planted Okame Cherry tree (2 years old at this point) which we installed in place of one of the removed Bradford Pears.










*Front/Left Side*
Here is a recent picture of the flattest portion of my lawn, which I believe constantly looks the best all season long. ~95% tifway 419, sand leveled a few years ago, cut at .350". This and our lawn next to our left property line (not pictured) is ~1K.









*Back Yard*
As mentioned we completed a large renovation to our backyard two years ago. I have an entire thread dedicated to that renovation here so if you would like to see the transformation details I would refer you to that. Long story short- we transformed a hill into ~2k of celebration turf and irrigation with an added playset area for our kids. Out of all the changes to our home, this has to be one of my favorites. I do not have a picture since I sand-leveled this past summer, but the pics in the thread above will give you an idea of what I am working with.

*Front Landscape Beds*
reserved for later


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Wow  

Anything below 10mm, Crazy dedication and family tolerance


----------



## Hesser (7 mo ago)

Great looking lawn, I am in a similar boat here in Atlanta (North side). Bought the house almost two years ago, the lawn was the original construction grade bermuda from back in 1988 when the house was built. Lots of work with sanding, weed control, and grading issues. But ready for round two starting this year. Looking forward to watching and reading about your progress. Best of luck.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Spent this weekend with spring fever and went through my current on-hand inventory of fertilizers, pesticides, insecticides, etc, and measured amounts. Starting off the year in a healthy position but will need to figure out a solution for PGR sooner than later as I only have enough for one application. Updated all inventory levels in the Greenskeeper app to help me manage for the year.

Had a local landscaper come out and trim our two (nuisance) crape myrtles, monkey grass, and lay 70 bales of long needle pine straw today. Yard looks great and I'm starting to get ready for the year ahead- I am about 4-6 weeks out from the scalp and sending in my mower for yearly maintenance.

*Overview of Equipment:*
-JD 220e Greensmower
-Bluebird Pr22 w/ verticutter conversion
-Chapin 12 gallon two boom sprayer
-Toro Personal Pace lawnmower (glorified vacuum)
-Power Rotary Scissors
-Echo Blower, Stick Edger, and Trimmer


----------

